# New kid on the block needs help.



## gpaaib (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post besides my introduction (and I'm sure it won't be my last) so first I would like to say hi.

Ok, so my wife went out and bought a TV and Blu-ray unit. I also have a cox cable box and Sony 7.1 receiver to add to the mix.

To be thorough the units are:

*55" 2160p Smart w/ webOS 3D Ultra HD 4k
model #55UB8500

Sony 3D Streaming Blu-ray Player - WiFi - 4k upscaling
model #BDP-S6200

Sony 7.1 Receiver (running 5.1)
model #STR-DG820

Cox Communication Cable/DVR box w/HDMI*

My first question is, with the exception of the speaker wires of course, will simply running HDMI cables be sufficient to run the other units together, or is there better ways possible? :blink:

Thanks so much for you help.

Gary


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

There's probably other ways but stick with HDMI. It's one wire for both audio and video and allows the highest quality of audio and video for your setup.


----------



## gpaaib (Sep 18, 2014)

|Tch0rT| said:


> There's probably other ways but stick with HDMI. It's one wire for both audio and video and allows the highest quality of audio and video for your setup.


Thank you!

So am I to understand it would be:

One HDMI cable running from each unit to the TV?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

gpaaib said:


> Thank you!
> So am I to understand it would be:
> One HDMI cable running from each unit to the TV?


No.
The Sony AVR will be the brains of the system.
The Bluray and the cable box will connect with HDMI to the Sony AVR.
Then the AVR will connect to the TV with HDMI.

If you connect everything directly to the TV you will not get surround sound audio out of the AVR.
You will have to refer to the manual https://docs.sony.com/release/STRDG820_EN.pdf to get your system setup correctly.

People here can help you, it is much easier to help you understand how it works if you start by reading your manual and ask questions based on a general understanding (or in the cases where the manual makes no sense total confusion), but in any case the manual has diagrams of how to connect your gear.


----------



## gpaaib (Sep 18, 2014)

Ok, it's making sense since looking at the rear panel diagram. One question though.

I notice that there is an "out" HDMI. When connecting the receiver to the TV, do I run HDMI in from TV, out to TV, or both?

And will running the Blu-ray to an older receiver affect the 3D/4k features, as opposed to running the Blu-ray direct to the TV?

Thank you so much for your help and being patient with me as I work this all out.

Gary


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

gpaaib said:


> Ok, it's making sense since looking at the rear panel diagram. One question though.
> 
> I notice that there is an "out" HDMI. When connecting the receiver to the TV, do I run HDMI in from TV, out to TV, or both?


You'd connect the HDMI cable from the receiver HDMI Out to an HDMI In on your TV. I don't know if your TV has ARC (audio return channel) on HDMI if so then enable it. If it doesn't have ARC then you need to get some RCA's or preferably Toslink or S/PDIF out to get sound for OTA (antenna) TV channels if you use that.



gpaaib said:


> And will running the Blu-ray to an older receiver affect the 3D/4k features, as opposed to running the Blu-ray direct to the TV?


It depends on how old the receiver is. If it has HDMI it might have an older version of HDMI that won't support 4K pass through or 3D. If it supports at least HDMI 1.4 you're good on both. If it doesn't have HDMI then you're kinda stuck.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

gpaaib said:


> Ok, it's making sense since looking at the rear panel diagram. One question though.
> I notice that there is an "out" HDMI. When connecting the receiver to the TV, do I run HDMI in from TV, out to TV, or both?
> And will running the Blu-ray to an older receiver affect the 3D/4k features, as opposed to running the Blu-ray direct to the TV?
> Thank you so much for your help and being patient with me as I work this all out.
> Gary


As far as I can tell the AVR does not support 3D or 4k.

Connect the Bluray directly to the TV with HDMI.
Connect the Bluray (DIGITAL OUT COAXIAL) to the AVR's (DVD IN COAXIAL) see page 25 in the AVR manual.
When you watch a movie you will put the TV to the correct HDMI input and you will put the AVR to the DVD input so you get video to the TV through HDMI and surround sound audio to the AVR through the coaxial cable.
Any cable you have laying around with RCA plugs on both ends will work fine for the audio.

You will have to set the Bluray player to output the audio on the coaxial output.
It will be in the Bluray players audio settings


----------



## gpaaib (Sep 18, 2014)

Everyone here is so awesome!

I'm going to run it so we can take advantage of the TV and Blu-ray unit for now. Then I'm going to save up for a new receiver. I'm looking at the Denon AVR-S700W. Any thoughts on that model?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

You can get the full benefits of surround sound if you connect the Bluray coaxial out to the AVR DVD coaxial in.
There is no downside to connecting it this way.


----------



## gpaaib (Sep 18, 2014)

chashint said:


> You can get the full benefits of surround sound if you connect the Bluray coaxial out to the AVR DVD coaxial in.
> There is no downside to connecting it this way.


I'm guessing that this is a stupid question even before I ask it but here goes.

Doing It this way I would set the receiver to DVD rather than Blu-ray when watching movies, right? :dontknow:


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

gpaaib said:


> I'm guessing that this is a stupid question even before I ask it but here goes.
> 
> Doing It this way I would set the receiver to DVD rather than Blu-ray when watching movies, right? :dontknow:


I'm not familiar with that Sony but usually those types of inputs are user assignable so you can set the optical/coaxial input to DVD, BluRay, Aux, etc whatever you want.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

gpaaib said:


> I'm guessing that this is a stupid question even before I ask it but here goes.
> Doing It this way I would set the receiver to DVD rather than Blu-ray when watching movies, right? :dontknow:


For simplicity, yes.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a question for you.
Do you have the microphone that came with the AVR?


----------



## gpaaib (Sep 18, 2014)

chashint said:


> Here is a question for you.
> Do you have the microphone that came with the AVR?


No I don't


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I was wondering how you and your surround sound system are doing ??


----------



## gpaaib (Sep 18, 2014)

chashint said:


> I was wondering how you and your surround sound system are doing ??


I've actually been pinching pennies and saving to get a new receiver. Until then, I've just been making use of the TV and Blu-ray player. Thanks for asking. I'll be sure to post on here as soon as I buy one.


----------

